# Trocoxil



## Zan (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of any dogs that have suffered side effects from using this NSAID? A friend's two dogs have both died, and both had been on Trocoxil for three months. Symptoms could be side effects.
All NSAIDs are known to cause side effects such as kidney failure and bleeding into the gut, but the difference with Trocoxil is, because it is only taken once a month, it is in the dog's system for a month, so cannot immediately be withdrawn at the first sign of trouble. Neither of these dogs responded to intensive treatment, and this could be explained by the fact that the drug was still in their system.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know anything about this specific med. However, I believe that All meds should be given with a handful of food unless told otherwise, to reduce the chance of bleeding and kidney problems.

I like my Vet, but even she forgets to remind me of this sometimes...


----------



## Bennyboo10 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I have an 11 year old Rottweiler who has been on rymadil for a couple of years as he is suffering from arthritis in his back legs. I felt that he was suffering from some discomfort as the arthritis seemed to be worsening so after a discussion with my vet we agreed to try him on Trocoxil. 

Unfortunately after his third tablet he started being sick. After 24hrs in my vets he was taken to Liverpool University’s Small Animal Hospital where it transpired that he had an ulcer on his intestine which had burst.

Mine is a lengthy story and I shall not bore you will all the details but hasten to say as this drug stays in the system for 2 months after ingestion another ulcer formed and burst shortly after him being allowed home. This meant that over a six week period he was in hospital for over 4 weeks and had to have 3 operations.

As he is now banned from taking any NSAID’s he is taking tramadol and pardale-V which are working well.

I am aware that trocoxil has brought a huge benefit to many dog owners and for those I am pleased. I would be interested to hear if anyone else has had similar experiences to me.


----------



## mercutio (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, guys.
I truly wish to know how many dogs truly "benefited" and how.
To cut the story short. 8yrs old dobe is diagnosed with spondilosis (but I wonder if it is Wobbler) and vet gives me Trocoxil. I ask if gastro-protector is needed, negative reply by this vet.
On my own I gave him Ranitidine, every day. Yet, after 10 days from the second pill my dog starts defecating blood. Vet says wait a couple of days. The day after I am there, and my dog is saved by a miracle. I discover he was taking 75mg, 15 too many for his weight. Now he is better, but he walks very little, and chews his hips......I am told by other vet we can give him Rimadyl, but I am now so wary. Is there anything else I can try? Glucosamine does not seem to help........


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure if this is pertinent, too late, and too obvious:

ALL meds should be given after about a handful of food, unless specifically advised against. If you are unsure, you can always call the Vet. My Vet assumes that I know these things, evevn with new meds... and she's surprised when I ask.

On a different instructive tack, not all human meds interact badly with grapefruit juice: I asked my Physician about a new meds and he said it wouldn't hurt, but the pharmacist said don't... so then the Physician said he didn't know, so not to mix... My point is that it may be useful to do a little research on meds for your dog (and yourself).


----------

